# Central Iowa Subs



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

We have got our contracts signed and back and are looking to put on a few good sub contractors this year. I would prefer guys with V-Blades however if you have a straight blade we can talk as well. We have plenty of capital on hand so every one would get paid the day after the snow when all trip sheets are reviewed and totaled up. No waiting weeks and weeks for some dirt bag to pay you. 

Contact John at (515) 208-7476 or PM me

Thanks


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Also the sooner you reply the better. Sometimes I do stupid things like buys new trucks with new blades when it gets closer to the snow falling if there is no one to sub to.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Any one out there from my area?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

subs are hard to find!! we line up all the help we need by the middle of september !!


----------



## Cooperthumb (Dec 8, 2008)

if you need some help we could we are out of st. louis but no snow here we can come to the snow 
I have a 1 ton chevy 2yd salter 8.5 ft plow and a F700 10 ft boss 4yd salter avail and ready to work


----------

